# BSN - Train Like A Freak Clothing, where to buy?



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Right Guys,

After seeing this awesome new brand of clothing BSN have released I am trying to find the cheapest place to buy this from as I love all the t-shirts they do!

Hopefully some of the sponsors on here might be able to get some???

Here are some links to show you the styles:

http://www.tlfapparel.com/#/mens/

Cheapest I can see is on trio-nutrition:

http://www.trionutrition.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=153

What does everyone reckon on this new style and has anoyone bought any of it cheap anywhere???

Thanks


----------

